# Cole on King "Anal bleeding"



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

I feel this Anal Bleeding stuff is going to get over-used


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

:lmao and Cole was dead serious about it.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah, the facial reaction he had was funny as hell he didn't even crack a smile, it was so random of him to say that.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I personally no sold it...just silly to say. The fact Cole was serious when he said it just made it worse honestly. If he heeled it up it maybe would have been different


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

I laughed my ass off when he said it. What if he comes back next week and the audience screams "Anal Bleeding" *clap clap clapclapclap*


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i was waiting for cole to laugh, but he didn't

and booker's "da heyl" made it funnier


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

SCSU said:


> I laughed my ass off when he said it. What if he comes back next week and the audience screams "Anal Bleeding" *clap clap clapclapclap*


oh man i wouldn't even be surprised if that happens


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

I am not the biggest Cole fan, but after watching that it was bloody brilliant. Laughed my face off!


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Cole Era.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


>


[email protected]'s reaction "What? Wow"


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Best RAW commentary ever.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


>


LMAO!!!!!

Seriously you can't sit there with a straight face and tell me you didn't bust out in laughter at Booker T/Jim Ross expression after Cole announced it. It was fucking *priceless*.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Completely made my night.


----------



## liberty_JAC (Mar 29, 2010)

AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> Best RAW commentary ever.


Best sig sever.


And J.R. and Booker's reactions made it that much better.

J.R. was thinking: "You piece of shit, Cole."

Booker: "What..."


Cole is awesome.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

I had to rewind and make sure I heard what I thought I had heard.

"Tell me you did not just say that" would have been nice there.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Nothing puts Mark Henry over more than informing the fans that he'll make your ass bleed if you get in his face.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

OMG!!!1!11!!!!!!!!1! THEY SAID ANUL BLEADING THATS NOT PG THE ADDATEWD ERA IS BAK!

I found the comment totally tasteless, seriously, what the fuck is the point of saying that?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Hopefully Mark's intro lyrics get edited to "Somebody's gonna get they ass sliced"


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

The fact he had a serious look on his face made me spit my soda out on the floor.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Was that supposed to be funny, was it?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Booker's reaction made that as well JR slowly turning his head in disgust. The actual anal bleeding line was not that funny to me.


----------



## shiz (Jun 28, 2011)

the fact that he was so serious about it made me die of laughter and JR and bookers reaction just added to that


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

was fucking hilarious


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

it was my laugh for the day. Booker sold it for me along with coles "stale face"


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

WUT DA HELL


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

I thought it was fuckin dumb, I no sold that comment and deadpan faced it.


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

Seriously the first time ive laughed out loud during wrestling. EVER.

That was fucking fantastic.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like how Booker reacted like it was part of a script he was not given


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

The fact that Cole said it in a serious voice was hilarious.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

It's about time Cole hasn't been burnt on this forum for something he's said on screen... People are slowly realizing that he's for the people like myself who cannot stand to listen to JR, or Lawler.



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Booker's reaction made that as well JR slowly turning his head in disgust. _The actual anal bleeding line was not that funny to me_.


Are you an ANAL BLEEDER?


----------



## Mr . k (Jun 13, 2011)

how did cole know about king's anal bleeding?


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Classic moment of the month!!!


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

As somebody who had to deal with anal bleeding once I found if offensive and totally out of line. I sent an e-mail to the WWE right after I saw it and will be sending more over the next few days if I don't receive some form of apology. 

I don't understand why they would say something like that, I mean aside from the fact that kids watch this show with their parents I don't understand why they'd insult people like me for NO REASON. I am done with this company.


----------



## Jagsman (Apr 4, 2011)

Schrute_Farms said:


> As somebody who had to deal with anal bleeding once I found if offensive and totally out of line. I sent an e-mail to the WWE right after I saw it and will be sending more over the next few days if I don't receive some form of apology.
> 
> I don't understand why they would say something like that, I mean aside from the fact that kids watch this show with their parents I don't understand why they'd insult people like me for NO REASON. I am done with this company.


Ill be sure to counter your email by saying that they should keep that kind of comedy up and that I am purchasing the next 12 PPVs as a result of their actions.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

[]



thought was funny bookers reaction was classic


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Schrute_Farms said:


> As somebody who had to deal with anal bleeding once I found if offensive and totally out of line. I sent an e-mail to the WWE right after I saw it and will be sending more over the next few days if I don't receive some form of apology.
> 
> I don't understand why they would say something like that, I mean aside from the fact that kids watch this show with their parents I don't understand why they'd insult people like me for NO REASON. I am done with this company.


what?

will you send an email to complain everytime that Orton punts someone if you had to deal with concussion once?


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

I am laughing right now thinking about it.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

When booker said what I spit my fucking drink out at the tv.

Booker's reaction was fucking priceless


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

Romanista said:


> Classic moment of the month!!!


love how he looks right into the camera too.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Romanista said:


> what?
> 
> will you send an email to complain everytime that Orton punts someone if you had to deal with concussion once?


No they are totally different issues and this case is much more sensative. Do you have any idea how awful it is to go into the ER and say yes hello I am bleeding from my ass and then have people inspect it? I honestly thought I was going to die. It was without a doubt the single worst experience of my entire life.

And this isn't some troll post or something I'm being serious. Maybe I'm too angry but whatever it really got to me and I am still angry. I just felt like the company I have grown up watching and loving was sticking a finger in my face and mocking me tonight that's all.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Also people this is a DIRECT shot at one Jim Ross. If you know anything about his medical history you know what I'm talking about.

I would not be surprised if he quits. Talk about a low blow, cheapshot.


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

Tasteless? To some but to me it was funny as hell. First time Cole's ever made me laugh out loud. His reaction, Booker's reaction and JR's reaction ALL were phenomenal. I don't know how Cole kept a straight face after saying that.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Schrute_Farms said:


> As somebody who had to deal with anal bleeding once I found if offensive and totally out of line. I sent an e-mail to the WWE right after I saw it and will be sending more over the next few days if I don't receive some form of apology.
> 
> I don't understand why they would say something like that, I mean aside from the fact that kids watch this show with their parents I don't understand why they'd insult people like me for NO REASON. *I am done with this company.*


Bye then... Remember to keep objects out of your bum hole, to prevent anal bleeding in the near future.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Schrute_Farms said:


> No they are totally different issues and this case is much more sensative. Do you have any idea how awful it is to go into the ER and say yes hello I am bleeding from my ass and then have people inspect it? I honestly thought I was going to die. It was without a doubt the single worst experience of my entire life.
> 
> And this isn't some troll post or something I'm being serious. Maybe I'm too angry but whatever it really got to me and I am still angry. I just felt like the company I have grown up watching and loving was sticking a finger in my face and mocking me tonight that's all.


So. . .concussions aren't as sensitive because you haven't had one? That isn't hypocritical at all. 

So why should anyone here sympathize with you just because you're butthurt (no pun intended) over the use of the term anal bleeding for a cheap laugh?


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Schrute_Farms said:


> Also people this is a DIRECT shot at one Jim Ross. If you know anything about his medical history you know what I'm talking about.
> 
> I would not be surprised if he quits. Talk about a low blow, cheapshot.


you're such a party pooper








































oh wait


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

could not stop laughing. and bookers reaction.. wat?

and cole said WITH ALL DUE RESPECT so calm down peoples. i dont think it was out of line.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao that was hilarious

Booker's reaction was so priceless


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

Schrute_Farms said:


> As somebody who had to deal with anal bleeding once I found if offensive and totally out of line. I sent an e-mail to the WWE right after I saw it and will be sending more over the next few days if I don't receive some form of apology.
> 
> I don't understand why they would say something like that, I mean aside from the fact that kids watch this show with their parents I don't understand why they'd insult people like me for NO REASON. I am done with this company.



I wouldn't take it so personally. I've had a colonoscophy done... I can imagine what they were talking about while I was under.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

SinJackal said:


> So. . .concussions aren't as sensitive because you haven't had one? That isn't hypocritical at all.
> 
> So why should anyone here sympathize with you just because you're butthurt (no pun intended) over the use of the term anal bleeding for a cheap laugh?



I've had a concussion! they are not at all the same.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I just don't see the difference either way. Why should WWE have to walk on eggshells in worry that they might offend a handful of people?

They're not going to care. Just like comedians don't care if you get up and walk out on their show after getting offended by a joke. They already paid for your ticket. You just need to take it with a grain of salt. It's primetime tv, there's going to be offensive stuff on it from time to time man.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

I love JR's reaction.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ive had vicious hemorrhoids and bled outta my anus alot a few years ago - 

having said that, i never laughed so damn hard, personal shot to jr or not, random and pointless or not,

it was fucking FUNNY,

lol at the ppl who take this as a personal attack and write letters. boo fuckin hoo


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

and to all those who bleed out their ass... im sorry and feel for you.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

I wonder if cole did that on purpose.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Michael Cole has gone from the worst thing ever to the best thing ever in an instant all due to anal bleeding. Anyway when he said that, I thought he was pissed and was implying Jerry got raped. Why else would you tell an audience someone is suffering from anal bleeding?


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

HHH Mark said:


> Michael Cole has gone from the worst thing ever to the best thing ever in an instant all due to anal bleeding. Anyway when he said that, I thought he was pissed and was implying Jerry got raped. Why else would you tell an audience someone is suffering from anal bleeding?


lol


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

Schrute_Farms said:


> As somebody who had to deal with anal bleeding once I found if offensive and totally out of line. I sent an e-mail to the WWE right after I saw it and will be sending more over the next few days if I don't receive some form of apology.
> 
> I don't understand why they would say something like that, I mean aside from the fact that kids watch this show with their parents I don't understand why they'd insult people like me for NO REASON. I am done with this company.


Brb, going to write an email about how funny it was and they should keep it up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That was funny as hell, Cole keeping a straight face, booker t's "wut?" and JR just looking like "dear God, what a fucking idiot. That whole moment was pure GOLD, Booker T on RAW commentary one time and this is already happening, Booker brings LOLz to announce tables all around.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

shit was hilarious, total 'tom tucker' moment. Anal Bleeding FTW


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That was funny. Booker T saying "What???? Wow" coupled with JR having a disgusted face had me laughing out loud too. I don't know if that was supposed to be serious but it worked. Again, Booker T adds a refreshing take to the commentary team. This is why he is needed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

For all the bad comedy in the WWE, the lack of subtlety, & the bad commentating that goes on from just about everyone every week, that line was good! 

It was so subtle, and delivered so well that it cracked me up. It didn't feel like it was written. It was so good, I would have thought it was improved.

Usually, when they have Cole deliver an insult, they would have him scream at the top of his lungs, probably give an over the top laugh, and then say the line. Overacting to the Nth degree to get the point across that you're telling a joke isn't funny. Casually throwing in what felt like a candid line is VERY funny. More like that please.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

Booker t "wat" made it funny not cole


----------



## SES Soldier (May 25, 2010)

I love the way Booker's head turns as soon as Cole says "anal" lmao.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

SES Soldier said:


> I love the way Booker's head turns as soon as Cole says "anal" lmao.


damn yo you almost made me spit my juices lmao i didnt notice that but now i do lolol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I thought it was quite funny. Cole no selling it and being straight faced made it even better.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I might have laughed when I was 13.....

I did get a chuckle out of Booker's response though.*


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

if you wanna watch it again to see everyone's reaction


----------



## king_lennox (Feb 14, 2009)

havent laughed that hard at anything wrestling related in quite some time


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

That was fantastic. Especially Booker saying 'What?'


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

i chuckled when he said that. So full of sketchiness and awkwardness xD


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

Anal bleeding is serious shit. I cant imagine myself bleeding from my anus. However, its still better than bleeding from your nipple.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

I haven't laughed that hard at anything to do with WWE in a looooooooooooong ass time, that was classic. I hate Cole, but that, coupled with Booker and JR being caught totally by surprise, was brilliant.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

The way he sells it is brilliant, the little nod is priceless :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Best part of Raw for me and I can't believe it was trending on Twitter lol. MAJOR :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I didn't find it funny. It just seemed like a random moment to say the word 'anal'. It probably was a shot at JR considering his reaction, which was pretty funny.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Vintage Vince feeding Cole lines!


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

It was Booker's reaction that made it funny. Booker is just gold.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

it was soooo weird, yet funny. the way booker swung his head and was like 'what?' in a legit fashion made it gold. still not sure what that was about though. felt so random and just out of place


----------



## vegjug (Nov 11, 2006)

I loved it, Bookers "what" was the icing on the cake.


----------



## Draconique (Jun 28, 2011)

Reality era is getting too real for me, dammit. :no:


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

I laughed so hard at this, the reaction from Booker and Cole just saying it with a totally straight face was television gold. I wonder if Vince fed him that line, or he decided to throw it in himself.


----------



## Draconique (Jun 28, 2011)

punx06 said:


> I laughed so hard at this, the reaction from Booker and Cole just saying it with a totally straight face was television gold. I wonder if Vince fed him that line, or he decided to throw it in himself.


My money is on Vince. But then again, how he kept that straight face, even when Booker turned around is beyond me.

And JR's "Fuck this company" reaction was awesome too.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

Draconique said:


> Reality era is getting too real for me, dammit. :no:


lol


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

I couldn't help but find it hilarious.

It wasn't even what Cole said that made it funny, it was all the reactions afterwards.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Seriously i think Cole just came up with that on the spot because Booker looks legitimately shocked. I don't think he is that great of an actor :lmao


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

floyd2386 said:


> OMG!!!1!11!!!!!!!!1! THEY SAID ANUL BLEADING THATS NOT PG THE ADDATEWD ERA IS BAK!
> 
> I found the comment totally tasteless, seriously, what the fuck is the point of saying that?


It has nothing to do with the fact that it was a poop joke in a 'pg' era; Cena makes unfunny poop jokes all the time. It was hilarious because of the nature of the comment on a pro wrestling broadcast, Cole staring deadpan into the camera for what seemed like forever and Booker reacting in the most subtle way Booker T has ever reacted to anything, as if he were genuinely disturbed by the comment.

It was hilarious, and if you think it was simply a poop joke, you don't have a very astute sense of humour.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Draconique said:


> My money is on Vince.


HA! I didn't even think of that! It's so obvious now that it was Vince. Cole deserves even more credit for not corpsing.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

It was so fucking random and caught me completely off guard. Funniest moment from WWE in years.



floyd2386 said:


> OMG!!!1!11!!!!!!!!1! THEY SAID ANUL BLEADING THATS NOT PG THE ADDATEWD ERA IS BAK!
> 
> I found the comment totally tasteless, seriously, what the fuck is the point of saying that?


Lighten up and quit being such an uptight robot.


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Is Jerry Lawler coming back next week? :lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

this line killed me along with his expression while saying it 
just random and i was just like wtf at first and then i started laughing for a long time 
damn it was just :lmao


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I just watched it again w/no sound, just a FN funny!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I missed a divas match and a promo laughing at Booker's reaction.

'What'?


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

King is just having his period.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

This was amazing


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

I guess the cat's out the bag now:sex


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Maybe Triple H beat Lawler's ass on his lawn and that caused the anal bleeding.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

If Jerry Lawler wanted too, he could always buy the ticket behind Coles spot at the announcers table and have Heidenreich occupy it at all time. That could humble Cole.


----------



## Rocky Evolution (Sep 27, 2011)

Deebow said:


> If Jerry Lawler wanted too, he could always buy the ticket behind Coles spot at the announcers table and have Heidenreich occupy it at all time. That could humble Cole.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Finally Lawler has become the King of the Ring


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 29, 2007)

I laughed very hard at that. It was unexpected and Cole said it with a straight face making it even funnier. The reactions of Booker and JR were great. I'm sure that Lawler was okay with Cole saying that. Maybe even telling him to say it? 

I hope there are signs about it on the coming weeks of raw. One sign could be-

Mark Henry
He make yo
ass bleed!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I was trying to skip through the rewinds and adverts and crap, would have skipped over this completely if I hadn't rewinded for I forgot what. I... didn't know what to say. I still haven't reacted. Probably won't.


Schrute_Farms said:


> Also people this is a DIRECT shot at one Jim Ross. If you know anything about his medical history you know what I'm talking about.
> 
> I would not be surprised if he quits. Talk about a low blow, cheapshot.


Awh. :sad: they should stop doing that to Jim Ross, it's messed up.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

I wonder if he really has anal bleeding, I mean look where Henry's hand/forearm are. It's possible.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

They missed the golden opportunity for,

Booker T: "Anal bleeding, we comin for you *****!"


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Way to uncomfortable tbh.....The moment, not anal bleeding itself


----------



## Smoke & Mirrors (Sep 27, 2011)

This was absolutely hilarious and so random!


----------



## STP (Sep 11, 2011)

This was hilarious! From the delivery of Cole to Booker/JR's reactions it was gold. It came from out of nowhere and man oh man I couldn't stop laughing. What can I say I like slapstick comedy and toilet humor if done correctly. It didn't feel scripted at all which can lead to some great moments. 

Could be a shot at Ross. but maybe Lawyer had something happen on the fall like a monitor hitting him near the butt and they did it as an inside joke. Could see Vince ordering it to be done if it was a shot toward JR though. Who knows?


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

FingazMc said:


> Way to uncomfortable tbh.....The moment, not anal bleeding itself


No I'm sure the anal bleeding itself is quite uncomfortable.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

According to Meltzer the stupid "Anal bleeding" joke was Vince and Dunn's idea and they laughed their asses off...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

As funny as the moment was, I've successfully ruined it for myself by imagining Jerry Lawler's eventual glorious comeback.

"Hey Jerry, so you're over your case of anal bleeding?"
"Good one, Michael Cole - better than being out here beside you. Now my ears are bleeding!"

You guys know it's fucking inevitable.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

this was hilarious and very random. cole was dead serious also


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> According to Meltzer the stupid "Anal bleeding" joke was Vince and Dunn's idea and they laughed their asses off...


I was just gonna post that Vince probably fed the lines to Michael Cole to say that.

Anyways...I laughed so much my stomach hurt when he said that. Freaking hilarious, the fact that Cole kept a straight face and Booker's and JR's reactions made it all that funnier.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

nice to know vince still has that side to him, despite him sterilizing his programming over the last few years. I remember during his contract signing promos, how he kept walking back out over and over until he could get a good pop from the audience.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

it went over my head during the live show, it was quite random, but now watching it on youtube I must admit I got a chuckle out of it


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Schrute_Farms said:


> As somebody who had to deal with anal bleeding once I found if offensive and totally out of line. I sent an e-mail to the WWE right after I saw it and will be sending more over the next few days if I don't receive some form of apology.
> 
> I don't understand why they would say something like that, I mean aside from the fact that kids watch this show with their parents I don't understand why they'd insult people like me for NO REASON. I am done with this company.


To all the people who replied to him in a serious tone:
HE'S JOKING/TROLLING/BEING SARCASTIC.

Can it be more obvious?


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Booker T: WHAT DAH'YELL, YOU GOTTA LOVE IT!

Michael Cole: VINTAGE Anal Bleeding.

JR: (insert 1 of 35 JR catchphrases)


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

When Cole said anal bleeding I was like wait did he really just say that? It was Booker's reaction that had me laughing


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Jatt Kidd said:


> Booker T: WHAT DAH'YELL, YOU GOTTA LOVE IT!
> 
> Michael Cole: VINTAGE Anal Bleeding.
> 
> *JR: (insert 1 of 35 JR catchphrases)*


BAH GAW JUST TORE THE MAN'S ANUS IN HALF!


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> According to Meltzer the stupid "Anal bleeding" joke was Vince and Dunn's idea and they laughed their asses off...


Yeah, this whole thing had Vince McMahon "humor" written all over it.


----------



## Harriston (Apr 10, 2011)

Props to Cole for keeping a straight face... Booker's "..wut?" was hilarious.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

LOL. I knew it was McMahon's idea the minute Cole said it. I can just imagine him LOL'ing in the background.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Vince thought this was funny (which I agree with), but saying that as a joke isn't exactly PG... A little hypocritical.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

i was kind of shocked! i was really amazed cole said it with a straight face!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

It Was hilarious I've laughed my ass off at Bookers reaction and Ross' disgust. It wasn't his usual heel rant he said it with a straight face lol.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

I think everyone of us knew it was Vince who fed that line to Cole - but it was cole delivery and the reaction of JR/BOOKER that made it so much better.

anything ass related is always vince he's got a fetish for that sort of shit literally


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Somebody's gonna get their ass ripped!!


----------



## .opt. (Sep 24, 2011)

Booker T's reaction was priceless.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

I think it's safe to say this is the most bizarre moment of wrestling I've ever witnessed, but then again I happily skipped the whole Attitude Era. It's not the words "anal bleeding" that were funny (though I'm not surprised that slum-dwellers on these forums laugh at such simple things), it's Booker's reaction that kills me every time. Either he's a far better actor than I realized or he was genuinely duped. I'm inclined to think the latter.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Monsoon4Ever said:


> I think it's safe to say this is the most bizarre moment of wrestling I've ever witnessed, but then again I happily skipped the whole Attitude Era. It's not the words "anal bleeding" that were funny *(though I'm not surprised that slum-dwellers on these forums laugh at such simple things)* it's Booker's reaction that kills me every time. Either he's a far better actor than I realized or he was genuinely duped. I'm inclined to think the latter.


It's kind of you to join us down here, your Lordship.
Hopefully the journey down from your high horse wasn't too taxing for you.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

I do feel pretty dirty hanging out with you guys, especially when threads go to 15+ pages with people whining about editing out Cody Rhodes' bleeding skull.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I am a Michael Cole fan for life because of that one line. Priceless.


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

I laughed out loud, the look on JR's face was priceless, he looked literally sickened by it, followed by Booker T's double take


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Booker and JR's reaction made it that more funny.


----------



## evanderlongoria (May 28, 2011)

Absolutely priceless. It was that awkward moment at the anouncr booth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was recording Raw and was doing some other stuff, not paying attention to it so I didn't catch this live but I heard anal bleeding everywhere, so I watched that segment and good god.

You can tell it was something that Vince told Cole to say to make JR mad, the way he reacts was hilarious, but Booker took the cake on that one.

"He's also suffering from...from anal bleeding" 

"...what?"

:lmao 

And them getting it trending on Twitter just adds so much to it. :lmao :lmao What a gem.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I was recording Raw and was doing some other stuff, not paying attention to it so I didn't catch this live but I heard anal bleeding everywhere, so I watched that segment and good god.
> 
> You can tell it was something that Vince told Cole to say to make JR mad, the way he reacts was hilarious, but Booker took the cake on that one.
> 
> ...



Yeah, JR looked legit pissed. I just went on youtube and watched it again and Booker's reaction is still hilarious.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The Booker T "what?" was the best word of the night.


----------



## BiGbUbBaCaIn1686 (Sep 12, 2011)

it makes me wonder if they will fued again i hope not but it was vintage micheal cole haha


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

Monsoon4Ever said:


> I do feel pretty dirty hanging out with you guys, especially when threads go to 15+ pages with people whining about editing out Cody Rhodes' bleeding skull.


Haha, I know, ain't it ridiculous. Threads with words in the title like "Anal Bleeding" end up 140+ posts strong, while other discussions last 20 or 30. This place is so retarded.

I say to myself, "right, I'll just avoid the really dumb threads," but then I find myself without anywhere to post, haha.

So yeah, very arrogant, Monsoon4Ever, but totally justified


----------



## imaliljimmy (Jun 28, 2011)

Anal bleeding it self didn't actually put a smile on my face. But booker's Wat? that's a different story. The second Booker said what I was genuinely in stitches.


and funnily enough Lawlor's ass was also in stitches


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*lol!*


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

And this is why they should get rid of Lawler. The annoucement on RAW was great. One year ago I would say the Cole absolutly sucks and that he is a annoying prick. But today, unless for the Bryan's matches and no naming the moves properly, he is a good commentator.
The anal bleeding´s line was the most funniest thing I've think I've ever witnessed in a wrestling relate stuff. If it all Vince idea I give him props for that.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

it was actually just as funny as Kane fucking a dead body in a coffin. Absolutely Hilarious...................not :gun:


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

I would love a screen cap of Cole's face after he said that. Genuine gold right there.


----------



## YaoGuai (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll admit I laughed at this. Not because anal bleeding is funny but just because it was so randomly uncalled for.

There are a few other moments that really stand out as funny because of this reason:

- Randy Orton's split jump. Only funny because it's so ridiculously out of character.

Oh and this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jw8rlVBsBQ <---- When Cena FU'd Edge into the crowd at Backlash 2009. Only funny because wtf was Cena thinking?


----------



## YaoGuai (Sep 17, 2011)

Why you no like delete, forum?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> if you wanna watch it again to see everyone's reaction


Funny thing about this is that we go from 'Anal Bleeding' to Botchtunga, the Lawyer. 

I wonder what the connection is.... :side:


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Somone needs to take a sign to the next RAW saying Anal Bleeding


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

PG? I don't think so.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

andersonasshole900 said:


> PG? I don't think so.


Well, it IS a medical condition >_>.

Booker T made that so awesome.


----------



## CMPunkFan18 (Jul 14, 2008)

LMAO Cole was trying to be serious but it didnt work. Booker's reaction though was frickin priceless. Then there was that awkward silence after for about 5 seconds.


----------

